# Marconi H1030 "Aries" 100W hf transmitter



## David MØCNP (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi...I have managed to acquire, on behalf of my radio group at the Muckleburgh Military Museum, in Norfolk, the driver unit for the Marconi H1030 "Aries" 100W hf transmitter. I am desperate to obtain the handbook/circuit diagrams etc for this unit, and the associated receiver Marconi H2310 "Argo" originally based upon the Eddystone Model 958.
The unit I have is working, but I would feel more confident putting it "on air" if I could check it out against the handbook.
So far my many web searches have revealed absolutely nothing, so hoping this forum might prove positive.
Any costs involved will of course be met by myself.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

David,

On behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. 

Hope you have success with your search - members in the Radio Room are good at finding this kind of information.

Hawkey01


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For David M0CNP.
I have the instructional manual for the Nebula General Purpose SSB receiver Type EC 958/5 3rd Edition March,1973. 
If this is any use to you, I will be pleased to send it to you. I don't want anything for it, would be pleased to know it has gone to a good shack.

Rab T


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Great result - a tribute to the Radio chaps on this site.

Well done R651400

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## David MØCNP (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks hawkeye01...here's hoping!


----------



## David MØCNP (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, RabT....much as I would like to have the manual, I feel it might take it away from someone who wants that actual one....but may I take a rain check, please.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Regret I can offer no help. The H-series of equipments were designed and produced by MWT, normally for point-to-point applications, and had nothing to do with MIMCo. I'm not even sure what the intended market was for the H1030/Eddystone 958 combination. For point-to-point work 100W seems less than adequate. Perhaps someone could enlighten me.


----------



## David MØCNP (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you...yes I have studied the Eddystone user group site, and unless I've missed something, it seems not to mention Aries or Argo...but there are ovbious similarities between Eddystone and Marconi equipments...not surprising since GEC-Marconi took them over in the 60/70's I believe...but I will keep looking.


----------



## David MØCNP (Jan 30, 2013)

My mouth is watering already...goody goody!


----------



## David MØCNP (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Ron...thanks for your comments...my equipment has modules inside suggesting MWT built, eg. H-33-0498-01....supply unit: H-33-0398-01....sideband generator: H-33-0302-02....40.5 to 69.6 MHz oscillator: H-33-0300-02....drive unit: H-33-0425-01....auxilliaries board.
All units include the statement "The Marconi Company Limited"
Any help?


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For David M0CNP.
Thanks for reply. I will hang onto it UFN. 
73

Rab T


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*H1030*

A quick Google found this

http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=AD594565&Location=U2&doc=GetTRDoc.pdf

There are several projects listed - you have to scan down the the 3rd. one.


----------



## David MØCNP (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, Ron, I already have this article.


----------



## David MØCNP (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a quick update Ron...the intended market was "small naval vessels needing equipment compatible with that in the major ships and shore stations, still retaining a sufficiently high order of frequency stability for ssb voice communications, or v.f.t., without the need for a.f.c. at the receiver, but with more emphasis on cost and size"
The "Aries" and "Argo" have been developed primarily to meet this. Was this a development that never got to production?
Foxed!
David, M0CNP


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for that David. The thing that puzzled me was the numbering. Normally equipment designed for naval use had the prefix letter N - e.g. NT200. As I mentioned, letter H prefix was normally land based. 

By the time that the H1030 would have been in production, I suspect that MIMCo was designing and manufacturing its own Oceanlink range of HF transmitter/receiver products, no longer being required to purchase from MWT.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Welcome aboard SN David. Looks like you've struck lucky on the rx side.
> Plenty on the Eddystone 958 here...
> 
> http://www.eddystoneusergroup.org.uk/
> ...



That rx was badge engineered by Marconi - they called it a Pacific.

I sailed with 2 of them in Nivosa/VJNV.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The 2nd link in the post I quoted, mate.


----------



## David MØCNP (Jan 30, 2013)

The plot thickens....and thanks to all the replies so far received.
The "Argo"Receiver, I suspect, was the re-badged Eddystone EC958/9 or EC958/12, as both these had an extended height cabinet just like the "Argo"...and guess what...there is no trace of that anywhere either!
I had a close look at my equipment today, and it seemed to confirm my views that this was pre-production material, as numerous features on a naval transmitter would never have been accepted by the naval inspectorate. I mention just a few items...angled BNC connector as RF output...mixed metals on the chassis....difficult to access jones style plug/sockets...etc.
The mention of the "Pacific" is another lead I shall investigate...thanks.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Think I erred with the link Trops! Shown is a later rx than the thread's mentioned 958.
> 
> http://www.eddystoneusergroup.org.uk/Data Sheets/High Stability Receiver Oct 1968.pdf
> 
> ...


That is a Nebula....


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

MIMCo rebadged the Eddystone 958/5 receiver as the "Nebula" receiver. Versions of the Eddystone EC1837 receiver (sorry I can't remember the variants) were variously rebadged by MIMCo as "Pacific", "Pacific X" and "Atlantic" (I think that the latter may have been a rebadged EC1838, itself a derivative of the EC1837). The EC1004 was rebadged as the MIMCo "Sentinel" reserve receiver. Various types of Eddystone's entertainment broadcast receivers were used by MIMCo over the years for cabins or public rooms but these were only rarely given MIMCo names

Eddystone used to "bespoke" their receivers for their customer's by making changes to the basic design or appearance, changing connector types or even adding/removing ancillary facilities and so on, to meet specific requirements. Each variant was given a different suffix e.g. EC958/5 or EC1837/1. Only someone who worked at Eddystone's (or has copies of their drawing officer registers) could possibly identify all the variants, although a good number are listed on the Eddystone User Group's website.


----------



## David MØCNP (Jan 30, 2013)

I attach a photo of the Marconi "Argo" from an Italian website.


----------

